# 07 Versa CVT problems?



## tabate (Dec 7, 2007)

I have an 07 Versa with the CVT and almost 50K miles. Recently I took a drive to Las Vegas and when I started I had no problems going up hills. After a couple of hours of driving and a stop for dinner the car wouldn't pick up speed (and RPM) when going up a hill. Same thing happened on the way home. Started out good and then a couple of hours later no luck going up hill. Took it to the dealer and naturally they couldn't find any problem. Anyone else ever have this problem? I'm going to take the same trip in a couple of weeks and see what happens.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

how steep a hill are we talking about here? How much cargo? How many passengers?

You have to keep in mind the limited power vs. weight of that car. Plus, CVT's use a bit of power through drivetrain losses.


----------



## tabate (Dec 7, 2007)

Passengers-myself and wife, two small duffle bags for cargo and the hills were the grade going up from Baker CA to Holloran Summit, about 16 miles long and the next hill before the downhill to Primm. (Interstate 5) Previously, I've never had a problem going up any hill at highway speed (70 MPH+) with 4 passengers and a full cargo area. Basically, the CVT wouldn't downshift thus I was lucky to make between 50-55 MPH. What was strange is that it worked fine to begin the trip (both ways) but towards the end wouldn't downshift.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have you had the oil (trans) changed?


----------



## tabate (Dec 7, 2007)

SPEEDO said:


> have you had the oil (trans) changed?


I took it to Nissan at 30K miles and they did the transmission service.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Does your tranny shifter have a "+" and "-" side? If so, are you able to downshift it manually?


----------



## tabate (Dec 7, 2007)

No + or - on my car so I can't manually shift it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the CVT fluid on the dip stick. If the CVT fluid is very dark, smells burned, or contains foreign particles, frictional material (clutches) may need replacement. A tacky film that will not wipe clean indicates varnish build up. Varnish can cause valves to stick and can inhibit pump pressure.


----------



## cartersworld3 (Jan 26, 2013)

Bought my Nissan Versa new in 2007, now has 165,000. Replaced my transmission at 63,000, 109,000 and now needs another one. Yes that is 3 transmissions. Nissan refuses to replace or cover any of the cost, ZERO help. They extended their warranty on All CVT transmission from 60k to 120k because they had so many issues. WTF!!!!!!!! Now what?? $2400 used or $3500 new??? The car is very unsafe to drive and unreliable. NEVER BUY NISSAN especially if it has a CVT transmission. NISSAN has NO integrity and their transmission is horrible!


----------



## tabate (Dec 7, 2007)

Recently had teh transmission replaced. Nissan did it for free. I hope it's the only time but now after ready the last response I'm wondering if it's not time to trade it in and start over. Maybe a Ford focus or Chevy Cruze?


----------

